
Avocado injuries a thing of the past? - mathattack
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-42268516
======
fuzzfactor
We always had a few of these on the same tree where the normal size was about
half as big as a bowling pin and had seeds almost as large as a whole Mexican
avocado.

Never knew about "avocado hand" but were careful to avoid "avocado head" when
harvesting the not-so-low-hanging specimens.

When you drop a full-size one from 2 or 3 stories high, you really need to
look out below or it could hit hard enough to cause unconsciousness or worse.

Interestingly, this is one of the species that has separate male and female
versions.

With only a single landscape plant (no orchard) there must have been a male
somewhere nearby, that owner might not have even known their tree was an
avocado to begin with.

If a hurricane or high winds came up while flowering in the early summer,
there go the flowers and you got little to no fruit that year.

